# Lack Of Fuel Filter on 1.4 First Gen.



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me why there is no fuel filter on the Cruze with gas engines? I know I am an old guy and have been around cars all of my life and cars ALWAYS had gas/fuel filters. I also know that it was a much neglected part and therefore the source of many low power problems. I ask younger service/parts people about this and they wonder why I am so worried about this. But I suppose its like the PCV valve or lack thereove, if most people aren`t going to service it anyway , why should we put one on. I always serviced my fuel filter every 30,000 miles and never had any problems.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just a screen on the pickup in the tank now. Still keeps the stuff out of the fuel pump and injection system. If the screen clogs up (which it shouldn't since there are filters on the gas station pumps as well), the pump can be removed from the tank pretty easily.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I know this has come up before. It's part of the fuel pump assembly. Like you stated few and far between are ever serviced. Why not make it hard to get to and make it a "lifetime filter". I'm guessing that their version of lifetime filter is 100k miles. Someone else stated that it's probably easier to wait for the pump to fail and do the whole assembly. Not sure but seeing how other parts are it's probably not even a changeable filter. Most likely sold as a full unit like the valve cover fuel line system. I'm sure someone else can elaborate on how it works, but I figured I would let you know where it is and that it's "lifetime". When my pump goes I'm getting a non eco one to due away with the artificial limiter.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Couple Cruzes have made it 400-500k on a pump. Don't think it's going to be a weak point for them.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Sad to say but hope mine fails at 99k I'll ask for the non eco pump. Didn't realize we had anyone that high in miles already!


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gm has not used fuel filters on any of their gas engines in well over 10 years, possibly longer.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, another old guy, for years, could rebuild a fuel pump for a buck for the single diaphragm type, was two bucks for the double diaphragm type, top was a vacuum pump to aid the vacuum operated windshield wipers. 454 pump could not be rebuilt, but a brand new carter was only 20 bucks.

If our old 04 Cavalier is any example, had over 160K miles on it without any fuel pump problems or the fuel filter. Only reason for getting rid of it, was road salt ate up the rocker panels and wasn't easy to open the doors, kind of sagged in the middle. While I haven't verified this yet, my understanding they are using brushless motors now in most vehicles.

With the Cruze, first step is to relief the fuel pressure first with a fuel pressure tester gauge, was reminded not to drink gasoline and its flammable.

Second step is to drop the tank, ha, always think about this when filling the tank, Murphy's law, this is when the fuel pump goes bad. Back in the older days, gas tanks were steel, as where all the fuel lines, would rust with road salt, one reason to have a fuel filter. Practically all tanks are plastic now, and see the fuel lines are coated with some kind of plastic. As well as the brake and transmission cooler lines.

One thing I do not comprehend, many owners manuals say okay to use E10 but not E15, but don't tell why. Know the reason why, ethanol eats away at the plastic in fuel pumps. My summation, is that E10 will do the same thing, just takes longer, so refuse to use it, pulled old pumps apart and verified this.

Another problem around here is getting water in the tank, so only buy gas from busy gas stations. This way, I don't have problems.


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I figured if I get 100,000 miles out of my pump I will be doing good. And don`t worry, if I have to drop the tank, I will replace EVERYTHING! I guess I will save my labor for the eventual intake manifold/mod. swap. Still think GM could work in a replaceable PCV valve into the intake.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

If only companies were into making things last. Changeable parts seem to be a thing of the past. It seems soon if something breaks on ur car as simple as an alternator they will make it so you need to replace the engine cuz they will build it in as one unit. I'm only 25 and I see time after time all of you guys closer to my parents age saying a dollar for this part and a 2 for that, Fixing things that cost 1-200$ nowadays. Advance in technology....you mean advance in emptying consumers wallets. I feel bad for you old timers so to speak no offense intended. You had a taste of break it and fix it with elbow grease so you can break it again (real fun..wat kids these days are missing). Now its I sh#t I can't afford that better not even try. Unless mommy and daddy are loaded obviously.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

As stated , fuel pumps do not fail very often anyway, at least on the Cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not only automotive, but everywhere, if the tiny little mechanical timer goes our on your washing machine, it costs half the price of a new one. And this excludes labor if you can't do this yourself. Wife's co-worker ignition module went out in her furnace, with labor, cost her 700 bucks to replace it, hundred bucks more, could have purchased a new furnace.

Daughter's HP main-broad had problems in a 700 buck laptop, HP wanted 600 bucks for a new mainboard after the year's warranty was up, excluded the microprocessor, that ended up in the recycling bin. Kid was given bad advice from is water sprinkler on his shallow well pump, was told he didn't have to drain it. Cracked the plastic housing for the pump, wanted more for that new piece than the price of the pump. How about 120 bucks just for the starter drive on a John Deere snow blower, not the starter, just that tiny gear!

Putting the drive transistor for the ignition inside of the ECU now, just an 18 cent transistor, could replaced these, but now sealed so tight, can't open it without wrecking it, around a thousand bucks for a new one.

This list goes on and on. Ha, on my 1965 Sears washing machine, listed all the parts costs, that was less than the price of a new washer, makes sense, a lot of labor is involved to put all those parts together. Was a lot cheaper to buy a HealthKit and put it together yourself, they are long gone out of business.

Use to get rid of this old stuff for free, now have to pay a steep recycling charge to get rid of it. They don't pick it up anymore, up to you to deliver it.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Don't get the appliances started lol bought my house and the losers that lived here before me broke the glass top on the stove. Looked at the replacement and like you said cost about 100$ more for a new stove. I luckily got a used one for 50$ from a friend. They dont really cook anything other than Mac n cheese and pizza so basically new lol. This kinda thing makes me laugh like the post I saw on vets day somewhere on the forum. Vets day is a great day for shopping. Buy things 70% off that are marked up 300%! Probably closer to 500% but the story is clear.


----------

